# Venison roast



## crazzycajun (Oct 23, 2017)

sorry no pics but we all seen a cooked roast before. I’ll give credit to a gal in a hunting group take a deer roast put in slow cooker she put it in water and cover with pace picantee sauce. I used low sodium beef broth and covered it with the sauce and slow cooked it. It took everything I had not to jack with it smoking it add spice you know the drill. It was fantastic next time I smoke it and will try with regular roast and take pictures but it was fantastic


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2017)

It sure sounds good!
Too bad you didn't get a chance to snap some photo's!
Al


----------

